# Queen Cell Incubator / Box Thingy ?



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Make one, use an inverter for the power supply. We talked about it here:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214755&highlight=queen+incubator


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Rossman has one in their current catalog*



Matt Beekman said:


> I am looking for a small temperature controlled queen cell incubator that I could plug in to my cigarette lighter of my truck when taking cells to be installed. I have seen them advertised before; but currently, am unable to locate one. I think one of them is made in new zealand. I have already checked mann lake and dadant's websites and was not able to find them. If anyone can tell me where I can find one that would be greatly appreciated!


There is also one for sale on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140221846299&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

*Incubator thingy*

I use an old water bed heater, connected to an accurate t-stat. Be sure to put a couple of holes in your incubator as cells need to breath. I have the water bed heater on the floor of the insulated box. I put a damp rag over that, and my frames sit on cushioned frame holders. I actually have two holes about 3/4 inch id diameter on oposite side of the box, with a small computer cooling fan mounted in one to draw air across the cells.
Make sure you design your portable incubator with travel in mind, wouldn't want to damage a virgins wings on the 10th or 11th day.
Peggjam was right about the inverter. Much easier to wire everything A/C.


----------



## cleareyes (Mar 2, 2008)

Caricell from new zeland

http://www.carricell.com


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Just use a car inverter go to the feed store and buy you a chicken incubator that is all they are. Rossman Apiairys catalog had one for sale in there but they wanted a fortuen for somthing you can also hatch chicks in and will cost about 80 on ebay. Sometimes less.

Angi


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

For $109 US dollars (before shipping) do they come in 120v/12v configurations?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Carricell, or for a lower cost alternative these guys

http://www.apitech.com.au/queen cells warmer.html


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/incubator.php

Get them from ebay or amazon.com 
Mine works great


----------



## Giorgio (Mar 26, 2010)

Angi h has it right ....buy an inverter ...then you can use the incubator in the car and house on 110 ac ....harbor fright has many size inverters for sale.... you want need a big one....


----------

